# Ryan's ADA 120p



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jul 2016)

Hello everyone

this will be my new project for now. at lease i can control this better that now i got rid of 3 tanks make way for this beautiful ada 120p i always been dreaming off. i got the tank from TGM with 33% off. i knew i had to buy it 

anyways im hoping this will be a long journal and with my little boy and amazing wife around i hope i can keep it up.

i will be covering everthing thing i can with details and plans on what will be happen.

slowy i been buying bits and bob for the aquarium and using equipment i had from my ada 60p. right now im still collecting wood and rocks for the layout.

i will add picture on the go and try my best.
ok here a quick list on the menu. enjoy 

cheers
ryan

*ada 120p
wave station cabinet white
aqua soil
rocks and manzi wood
tropica plant substrate
kessil led
ei fert
eheim 2273
eheim 2275
eheim surface skimmer
lilp pipe
ph probe
jebao dosing pump
3x dosing 1.5l container
*
special deliver oh happy days
*


 


 




*


----------



## Nelson (12 Jul 2016)

Exciting time's. Tank looks cracked though .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jul 2016)

Hi Ryan Superb mate Looking forward to reading your journal and looking at lots of stunning photos  And then popping round for a chat and a look


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jul 2016)

thanks guys 

i been working on the cabinet today. bloody instructions are rubbish


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> Exciting time's. Tank looks cracked though .


it does look cracked haha just the bubble wrap


----------



## Nelson (12 Jul 2016)

But have you taken the bubble wrap off ?.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> But have you taken the bubble wrap off ?.


nope but if it is crack i blame you


----------



## AnhBui (12 Jul 2016)

Any idea on scaping yet?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jul 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Any idea on scaping yet?


im hoping to use manzi wood to create a island or 2 and have the wood coming out of the water with loads of wabi kusa on top. still not sure yet I might change my mind tho


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jul 2016)

I mange to get the cabinet sorted. really took for ever and instructions is just as bad as ikea 
first I sorted out my room and clear the floor to make way for the stand. the stand has been left down stair for a few months now but im very happy how it looks. I got the cabinet from amazon and the RRP price is going for £253.44 but I got it for £65 haha no ideal what happen that day but price was reduces for a couple of days and slowly it when back to full price. I was just lucky  










unpack the stand ready to put it together





 













cut hole on each side for filter tubs




and finally I need to something about those screw hole I did when I had my 90cm light.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jul 2016)

does anyone know if its safe to paint my wall even with the shrimp in the same room?


----------



## alto (13 Jul 2016)

Whole wall? or just fill & touch up those holes?

Good ventilation, open windows, (good quality) activated carbon in filter & they should be fine - just remember to continue this for a few days until paint has hardened (vs just dry to the touch)

Also look at various paint brands, some are much less "fumey" than others


----------



## Lindy (13 Jul 2016)

Looks stunning stand Ryan. Looking forward to this!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (13 Jul 2016)

Forgot the most important bit ...

this is going to be AWESOME    .     .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Jul 2016)

alto said:


> Forgot the most important bit ...
> 
> this is going to be AWESOME    .     .


yeah the whole wall need a coat of paint im abit worried about the shrimp. my friend said to cover the tank with cling film so i might just do that and left windows open. 

about the tank im hoping it will be awesome. i been planing the big tank for nearly a year now just not got time to set it up. i can only do things after work and weekends is family time. got to keep wife happy


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Jul 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Looks stunning stand Ryan. Looking forward to this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


thanks lindy. just need to paint the wall and level the stand. not done much today tho


----------



## alto (13 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> cover the tank with cling film


this helps too (& a definite when painting larger areas) but I'd still add some carbon to the filter, just realize that gas exchange can be affected so you might leave CO2 off or at least reduced levels for the day


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Jul 2016)

alto said:


> this helps too (& a definite when painting larger areas) but I'd still add some carbon to the filter, just realize that gas exchange can be affected so you might leave CO2 off or at least reduced levels for the day


i forgot to say im only painting that one side of the wall with 1 coat of white. should be fine right


----------



## Lindy (13 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> got to keep wife happy


Wow, you have learned in a short time of marriage what some blokes don't learn EVER!


----------



## Nelson (13 Jul 2016)

I reckon it'll need 2 coats .
Is it planted yet .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Jul 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Wow, you have learned in a short time of marriage what some blokes don't learn EVER!


i keep her happy by not telling her the full price on aquarium stuff hahahhaha


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> I reckon it'll need 2 coats .
> Is it planted yet .


not yet. 2 coat would be best let see how it turn out like


----------



## alto (13 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> i forgot to say im only painting that one side of the wall with 1 coat of white. should be fine right


yep 
just basic precautions really is all that's needed - it'll keep your own lung etc better too


----------



## AnhBui (14 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> i keep her happy by not telling her the full price on aquarium stuff hahahhaha



She knows but pretend not. You'll understand this fact


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jul 2016)

AnhBui said:


> She knows but pretend not. You'll understand this fact


she might soon relies where all the money has gone haha


----------



## Glen Williams (14 Jul 2016)

Looks  very cool.  Haven't forgotten your request.  Still working on it  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jul 2016)

thanks as always glen


Glen Williams said:


> Looks  very cool.  Haven't forgotten your request.  Still working on it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Jul 2016)

Can't wait to see this planted


----------



## Konrad Michalski (15 Jul 2016)

I can't wait to see how it will all come out on the end. I bet it will be stunning tank. Don't forget to build a little fence around otherwise your lad may check durability of Ada glass  With painting just don't worry too much. Nowadays paints are completely different and don't even smell that much. Surely wouldn't harm anything in the water. And if I were you I would go for silk paint as it wouldn't let water to sink into your wall when splashed, you can wash off finger marks so it will be more kids safe. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2016)

Konrad Michalski said:


> I can't wait to see how it will all come out on the end. I bet it will be stunning tank. Don't forget to build a little fence around otherwise your lad may check durability of Ada glass  With painting just don't worry too much. Nowadays paints are completely different and don't even smell that much. Surely wouldn't harm anything in the water. And if I were you I would go for silk paint as it wouldn't let water to sink into your wall when splashed, you can wash off finger marks so it will be more kids safe. Good luck and keep us updated.


hello Konrad
nice to see you here i been so busy with baby and fish tank. lol i manage to paint the walls 2 coats and yes it doesn't smell at talk. after 2 hours its was dry to touch with no smell at all. i did leave the window open for today. got more pictures on the way.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2016)

hi all
i manage to get the wall painted last night. 2 coats and an hour later looking good. time to put the bad boy on. oh wow the glass is looking good without water, i like it just the way it is. also i got my new toy today. big thanks to glen at destination aquatics for the kessil led. now my bank is on a diet it will need time to bulk up. no more money 
next up date won't until Wednesday still got loads to do and i will keep you guys up to date next week. peaces


----------



## alto (15 Jul 2016)

simply


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2016)

should i leave those kessil box inside and plant some hc and stems plants at the back???????


----------



## Nelson (15 Jul 2016)

Phew.No cracks .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> Phew.No cracks .


hahaha you beat me to it i was just about to say something about the tank to you. yes its a beauty


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 Jul 2016)

It seems santa came early this year to you.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> It seems santa came early this year to you.


haha i wish its was Christmas so i can get some goodies


----------



## alto (15 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> should i leave those kessil box inside and plant some hc and stems plants at the back???????


You'd need to consider leaf shape & color carefully


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2016)

alto said:


> You'd need to consider leaf shape & color carefully


yeah im trying some thing different rather than using rocks and wood. lol


----------



## alto (15 Jul 2016)

Also I think you can expect significant changes in the "hardscape" with time


----------



## NathanG (15 Jul 2016)

Here is the 120p from The Green Machine i saw today for inspiration 


 

That blank canvas you have to play with is amazing.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2016)

NathanG said:


> Here is the 120p from The Green Machine i saw today for inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> That blank canvas you have to play with is amazing.


thanks for that. i have a layout out plan out just need to sort out everthing before i can start the hardscape. i was thinking to do something like takashi amano home aquarium loads of plants and wood and plants growing out of the water. so loads of wabi kusa on top


----------



## alto (16 Jul 2016)

Some interesting tanks in this video series 

Aquascaping - Qualifyings for The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2015, region North, XL tanks, part 1

Aquascaping - Qualifyings for The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2015, region North, XL tanks, part 2


----------



## Konrad Michalski (16 Jul 2016)

NathanG said:


> Here is the 120p from The Green Machine i saw today for inspiration


I expect from Ryan a lot more than that. Glass quality is lovely, it can't be spoiled


----------



## Lindy (16 Jul 2016)

That looks lovely and I love that stand. Wish I could find one like that for a 5ft

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (17 Jul 2016)

Konrad Michalski said:


> I expect from Ryan a lot more than that. Glass quality is lovely, it can't be spoiled



Pressure on! Pressure on, Ryan. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (17 Jul 2016)

120x45x45 are awesome dimensions and all your kit looks top notch! Good luck!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Jul 2016)

looking to get 60kg of this rocks. what do you guys think?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Jul 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> 120x45x45 are awesome dimensions and all your kit looks top notch! Good luck!


thanks. i still got a long way to go before planting.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Jul 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Pressure on! Pressure on, Ryan. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


no pressure please haha


----------



## alto (20 Jul 2016)

Great rock!


----------



## Nelson (20 Jul 2016)

Very nice rock.What is it and where are you getting it.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (20 Jul 2016)

What rocks are these? I've never seen them before. Are they aquarium safe? Is that going to be Iwagumi layout?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Jul 2016)

thanks guys. i get my rocks from a friend. he collect them. not sure about the name but i belive its from the coast of Ireland. just place the order will get them soon. i can't wait


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Jul 2016)

Konrad Michalski said:


> What rocks are these? I've never seen them before. Are they aquarium safe? Is that going to be Iwagumi layout?


pictures are from my friend tank and its safe to use. i just wanted to see how the rocks look like. maybe one day i do a iwagumi


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Jul 2016)

treat my self to a dosing container nice pieces of acrylic


----------



## jsiegmund (21 Jul 2016)

That's indeed a nice piece of acrylic! Too bad there's not a version with four a bit smaller containers (like 4*0.75l or something). Seller link for those interested.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Jul 2016)

Konrad Michalski said:


> I expect from Ryan a lot more than that. Glass quality is lovely, it can't be spoiled


Me too Ryan should be able to easily beat anything James can do.


----------



## Doubu (24 Jul 2016)

Ahhh, very happy for you and jealous of the community and resources available in the UK! I also stalk TGM's website but it's like 60$+ shipping even for a small amount of things to Vancouver. One day I am hoping to switch to a larger tank as well =)... not sure when though as real estate market in Vancouver has been flooded with foreign visitors who purchase homes in cash (that most people save their lifetimes for) with 0 subjects. On a happier note, excited to see how this tank comes together!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Jul 2016)

Doubu said:


> Ahhh, very happy for you and jealous of the community and resources available in the UK! I also stalk TGM's website but it's like 60$+ shipping even for a small amount of things to Vancouver. One day I am hoping to switch to a larger tank as well =)... not sure when though as real estate market in Vancouver has been flooded with foreign visitors who purchase homes in cash (that most people save their lifetimes for) with 0 subjects. On a happier note, excited to see how this tank comes together!


hi
im excited too. i got this big ideal in my head at the moment just waiting for the hardscape. and then hopefully i can do it in one go. going to use a growpro and speed it up to watch.

about the tmc. any company would be happy to ship there products but cost is a pain even a small package cost alot. its shame over here in uk its easy to get equipment and hardscape.
i hope one day you will get your big tank. i waited alot time before i got the 120p only got it because it was on offer. watch out for the next update yeah

cheers
ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Jul 2016)

Big clown said:


> Me too Ryan should be able to easily beat anything James can do.


you guys are too kind. i just do what i can. im no experts


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Jul 2016)

jsiegmund said:


> That's indeed a nice piece of acrylic! Too bad there's not a version with four a bit smaller containers (like 4*0.75l or something). Seller link for those interested.


i never seen one with four just 3. i thought i get it looks nice in the cabinet


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Jul 2016)

legytt said:


> you guys are too kind. i just do what i can. im no experts


Dunno Ryan You've come a long way since you first sent me a PM 3 years ago and getting in pfk says a lot about your ability. Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Jul 2016)

Big clown said:


> Dunno Ryan You've come a long way since you first sent me a PM 3 years ago and getting in pfk says a lot about your ability. Keep up the good work mate


thanks andy. i still remember that day i order 14 pots of hc thinking that my tank would look like amano work lol glad its turn around for me. hc is easy now


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Jul 2016)

so annoyed of UPS right now. i was supposed to get my hardscape monday and then they promised me today but hey still no parcel. crap service


----------



## Manisha (26 Jul 2016)

This is such an exciting time starting a new tank! Eugh! I hate postal delays, how inconsiderate! Very nice tank and stand so far ☺ Ha ha, which part of Ireland is your hardscape friend from?! We've a fair bit of granite & basalt up north...and it's definitely not granite! I'm curious now...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> This is such an exciting time starting a new tank! Eugh! I hate postal delays, how inconsiderate! Very nice tank and stand so far ☺ Ha ha, which part of Ireland is your hardscape friend from?! We've a fair bit of granite & basalt up north...and it's definitely not granite! I'm curious now...


i was so looking forward to it. the rocks is the last thing holding this tank empty lol. not sure about where about the rocks come from i just got told it came form the ireland. sorry i wish i could answer that


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Aug 2016)

hi

it has been a week since my last up date. the rock took for ever to come which delay the process a bit but now im back on track. I through I try some of this grass plastic grid paving turf mat which work brilliant.
good for raising the substrate high.

had to pop in to my local Sainsbury's to see if they had any lava rocks and its was cheaper than b&q. 4kg for £4.15 barging lol
lets start cracking then I first filled all the gaps with lava rock and cut up the plastic mat to the size I want. I hoping to do 4 island layout. 2 big and 2 small also 80kg of rock to play with and a box of mani wood. oh happy days lol
I use mixture of old and new ada soil.

I use mainly old substrate to create the island so fresh soil for the plants. its was getting late but that didn't stop me from trying hahaha I had to stop because I had a headache it wasn't going toward what I had in mind so left it to fight another day. that was yesterday and today I've have done anything to it just has add more soil. next update will be Tuesday. hardscape should be done on Monday and then I will update the post Tuesday for you guys. have a nice weekend chat soon 

here a few pictures


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Aug 2016)

About time we had a decent update Thang To (AKA the artist formerly known as legytt)...that is with pictures

Very nice set up, should look the dogs when it's finished

P.S. hope you got your lighting issue sorted.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Aug 2016)

thank you tim aka troi 
I cant wait to get it all sorted. not looking toward planting all of it by my self tho. need you lots to come and help. im hoping to plant really heavy and do water changes every day. oh about the light controller glen sorted it out for me. I nearly gave up it was such a hassle with the settings but now it up and running.

by the way did you see me in the pfk mag?


----------



## JackMartins (4 Aug 2016)

Wow! 
This tank promises a lot! Can't wait to see more steps of it!


----------



## AnhBui (5 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> by the way did you see me in the pfk mag?


Hey only see you in front page


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> oh about the light controller glen sorted it out for me.


Glad you got it sorted...


Ryan Thang To said:


> not looking toward planting all of it by my self tho. need you lots to come and help.


Love to, if I can get away.


Ryan Thang To said:


> by the way did you see me in the pfk mag?


Not yet, last time I checked the shelves it wasn't there.


----------



## Nelson (5 Aug 2016)

Great start Ryan .
Reckon you'll need another 40kg of rocks .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Aug 2016)

Nelson said:


> Great start Ryan .
> Reckon you'll need another 40kg of rocks .


you wana come around a help lol


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Glad you got it sorted...
> 
> Love to, if I can get away.
> 
> Not yet, last time I checked the shelves it wasn't there.


I got 2 copy just in case


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Aug 2016)

A shot of what inside cabinet


----------



## Nelson (5 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> you wana come around a help lol


I'd cramp your style .


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Aug 2016)

Hey Ryan. If you need a hand, Give me a shout and I'll help prep your plants for you but the planting's down to you mate


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Aug 2016)

Andy Thurston said:


> Hey Ryan. If you need a hand, Give me a shout and I'll help prep your plants for you but the planting's down to you mate


that great. in return I pop out some drinks for you lol


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Aug 2016)

im trying to sort out some pictures of the pfk magazine


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> that great. in return I pop some drinks for you lol


Sounds cool but I'll need a comfy space to sleep... driving after few drinks is not a good idea


----------



## Manisha (5 Aug 2016)

Hmm... so that's how you build up islands ☺ Very well planned do you attach the crates to the bottom in any way to prevent them moving? I wish I'd picked up some tips from ukaps before I'd done my tank (My 2 attempted islands are more like lazy slopes!) A great journal so far for us noobs ☺


----------



## Nelson (5 Aug 2016)

Andy Thurston said:


> Sounds cool but I'll need a comfy space to sleep... driving after few drinks is not a good idea


I've slept on the floor,with a rug as a blanket, after a "few" drinks.Was very comfortable .


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> just shot of what inside cabinet


Wow that's looking pretty involved...


----------



## MrHidley (6 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


>




Hi Ryan, Where did you buy the plastic cells you're placing your hardscape on? I've been looking for these for ages, I've only been able to find the thin eggcrate that marine people use!


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Aug 2016)

Nelson said:


> I've slept on the floor,with a rug as a blanket, after a "few" drinks.Was very comfortable .


That would do me just fine


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Aug 2016)

MrHidley said:


> Hi Ryan, Where did you buy the plastic cells you're placing your hardscape on? I've been looking for these for ages, I've only been able to find the thin eggcrate that marine people use!


ebay is your friend
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-P...hash=item4625696059:m:m4HF12VDNtsVNtHuxJ9Lahw


----------



## MrHidley (6 Aug 2016)

Andy Thurston said:


> ebay is your friend
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-P...hash=item4625696059:m:m4HF12VDNtsVNtHuxJ9Lahw



Thank you so much! it's knowing what it's called that I really needed I guess!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

oh yeah been waiting for this. going to try some new plants


MrHidley said:


> Hi Ryan, Where did you buy the plastic cells you're placing your hardscape on? I've been looking for these for ages, I've only been able to find the thin eggcrate that marine people use!


andy beat me to it lol i got it from this seller. fast delivery http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321870849...49&var=510815541175&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

MrHidley said:


> Thank you so much! it's knowing what it's called that I really needed I guess!


i know what you mean. its just trying to find the name right


----------



## Nelson (9 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> next update will be Tuesday. hardscape should be done on Monday and then I will update the post Tuesday for you guys.


! .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

Nelson said:


> ! .


hahaha neil


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

who got this


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

Nelson said:


> ! .


upload it now


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

i been busy sorting out the hardscape and this is what i came up with. it was all done on sunday and i left it just in case i need to change anything around but it turn out not what i had plan but i like it so far. original i wanted 4 island but the wood was just too big. in the end i remove a lot of the plastic grid to just make 2 island instead. i wanted to do something different i haven't done before so i hope you like it if any thing please don't me shy to tell me.

next would be adding plants. im not going to make this all fancy and amazing for any kind of competition like IAPLC entry. not got the time to trim and my camera skills is rubbish 
im just going to add a ton of different plants and add more on the go. some wabi suka as well. i cant wait.

not sure when im going to plant but i hope not too long. wanna get as much plant order at once as possible.
that it for now. will keep you guys update soon

cheers
ryan


----------



## Glen Williams (9 Aug 2016)

Glen loves it  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

Glen Williams said:


> Glen loves it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


really glen?


----------



## Glen Williams (9 Aug 2016)

Yeah. I think the planting will need some thought to help compliment it but I think it's looking sweet 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (9 Aug 2016)

Where are the plants going ?.
Just that you have a lot of small detail stones that might be lost.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

Glen Williams said:


> Yeah. I think the planting will need some thought to help compliment it but I think it's looking sweet
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


yeah its a tough one. going to add loads of mix colours stems and bruces


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

Nelson said:


> Where are the plants going ?.
> Just that you have a lot of small detail stones that might be lost.


mostly at the back and between the wood. Anubis and bruces with loads of moss and ferns. hoping to add plants growing out of the water line. hairgrass at the front with hc. i know soon it will cover the small stones


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2016)

Great looking hardscape...I'm sure you'll get the planting right - it's going to be epic.

Btw I have...





Ryan Thang To said:


> who got this


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Great looking hardscape...I'm sure you'll get the planting right - it's going to be epic.
> 
> Btw I have...


wicked. some cool picture


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2016)

For sure, and some new and interesting species...


----------



## alto (10 Aug 2016)

Not a fan of the small stones (   ) - somehow they just don't seem to "fit"

Can you change the "islands" so they look more asymmetric (tank seems composed of equal sized "islands" with a separating corridor BUT this may be an aspect of the camera)

(eg you could have a left to right etc slope with smaller & bigger islands, also change up the front "area" of each island so they are less symmetric, extend the "corridor" behind 1 of the islands etc)

Fantastic wood & rock - just needs more play


----------



## AnhBui (10 Aug 2016)

You've been smashing stones?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (10 Aug 2016)

At first sight I thought it's new George tank 

Nice, but your layout in 60 cm with wood as snakes was much more strong. I suppose for 120cm you need different layout though.


----------



## Doubu (10 Aug 2016)

Excited to see the wabi-kusa aspects =). Question - what kind of wood is that?! It looks great - it has a lot of texture and I haven't seen anything like that at our LFS.


----------



## castle (10 Aug 2016)

Doubu said:


> Excited to see the wabi-kusa aspects =). Question - what kind of wood is that?! It looks great - it has a lot of texture and I haven't seen anything like that at our LFS.



manzanita, I think


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Aug 2016)

AnhBui said:


> You've been smashing stones?


i was going to but lucky when i got the rocks there was lots of small pieces i can use


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Aug 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> At first sight I thought it's new George tank
> 
> Nice, but your layout in 60 cm with wood as snakes was much more strong. I suppose for 120cm you need different layout though.


thanks. sorry i don't understand what you mean. which 60cm tank are you talking about? the 60p with rocks and some wood you mean

cheers
ryan


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (10 Aug 2016)

I mean that picture of your avatar and later v.2.0 you show in other thread.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Aug 2016)

Doubu said:


> Excited to see the wabi-kusa aspects =). Question - what kind of wood is that?! It looks great - it has a lot of texture and I haven't seen anything like that at our LFS.


 thanks castle for getting the info. it is manzanita wood. i got it from a member who got a big box order from tom barr. its a amazing piece of wood like you said its has lots of texture and crack. i too not seen them at the local stores and its hard to find a box full for sale. individual pieces are expensive too.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Aug 2016)

alto said:


> Not a fan of the small stones (   ) - somehow they just don't seem to "fit"
> 
> Can you change the "islands" so they look more asymmetric (tank seems composed of equal sized "islands" with a separating corridor BUT this may be an aspect of the camera)
> 
> ...


hi thanks for the comments. im a huge fan of small rock. it give loads of small details and show what you can achieve with them. i know soon or later it will disappear. ever since i did the hardscape challenge i been using small stone. it show the hardscape more

about the island i originally had plan to do 4 island 1 big at the front and smaller 1 at the back. to be honest it wasn't easy to achieve the or do the layout on such a long tank. its my first time hope im doing ok. at the moment i like it how it is i will add more soil on the side of each island

the layout is simple but its main attraction is the plant layout. i rather have a natural look. all the entry in IAPLC they are awesome don't get me wrong. it just the time and effort and planning that i don't have.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Aug 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I mean that picture of your avatar and later v.2.0 you show in other thread.


oh that one lol sorry that was the layout for the hardscape challenge. that layout is so cool but hard to plant. if i had to do it again i will use moss and bruces.


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> ...if i had to do it again i will use moss and bruces.



What kind of bruces...the Forsyth kind?..
'Nice to see you, to see you, nice!'...


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Aug 2016)

P.S. I actually like the small rocks as well, I've done something similar in my current scape


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> What kind of bruces...the Forsyth kind?..
> 'Nice to see you, to see you, nice!'...


im still new to this but definitely not that old bruce hahahahaha you so funny


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> im still new to this but definitely not that old bruce


----------



## Nelson (10 Aug 2016)

Although it looks great,I think you should go with your original plan.
I know that means more wood/expense.Just don't tell the wife .
Maybe a road trip to Aquarium Gardens.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Aug 2016)

Nelson said:


> Although it looks great,I think you should go with your original plan.
> I know that means more wood/expense.Just don't tell the wife .
> Maybe a road trip to Aquarium Gardens.


hahaha manzanita wood is not cheap. a singel wood can cost over £15to £20


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Aug 2016)

also the reason i changes things around was that i didn't have enough small pieces of wood only long ones. i will keep in mind next scape i will use redmoor wood


----------



## Lindy (10 Aug 2016)

Firstly Ryan congratulations on a cracking article in pfk, brilliant stuff. Did you shovel all the baby gear under the bed lol? Secondly as a fan of rock and wood I absolutely love your hardscape, so much so I'd not spoil it with any stems or large plants  .Well done!

Cheers, Lindy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manisha (10 Aug 2016)

Love the hardscape Ryan, awaiting the next Tuesday installment eagerly!


----------



## castle (10 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> who got this



I got this from Amazon as an add-on item, honestly nice pictures, but I found the formatting of plants to be a little difficult to read, as I tend to research by locality, and I think they're alphabetical, or by family. Probably give it another look now.

They also have some nice images of really healthy plants in rivers and streams, but in all my years wading about in rivers and streams, I rarely see much abundance of green. Obviously, I do see a lot of plants, but nothing like the images they show, or the aquariums we keep


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Aug 2016)

Lindy said:


> Firstly Ryan congratulations on a cracking article in pfk, brilliant stuff. Did you shovel all the baby gear under the bed lol? Secondly as a fan of rock and wood I absolutely love your hardscape, so much so I'd not spoil it with any stems or large plants  .Well done!
> 
> Cheers, Lindy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


hey
thank for the kind comments. 
lol no the tank is at my 2nd home near work and baby is in London. at the moment my room is so messy with hardscape everywhere can't have him walking around.

iglad you like the layout i did add a few more rocks at the back and move some small pieces of wood but other than that its still looking good. hoping to plant this bad boy up soon


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Aug 2016)

Manisha said:


> Love the hardscape Ryan, awaiting the next Tuesday installment eagerly!


thanks buddy hahha  how you know next update would be next Tuesday???

not sure when is the next one need to order plants first and spend whole day planting


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Aug 2016)

castle said:


> I got this from Amazon as an add-on item, honestly nice pictures, but I found the formatting of plants to be a little difficult to read, as I tend to research by locality, and I think they're alphabetical, or by family. Probably give it another look now.
> 
> They also have some nice images of really healthy plants in rivers and streams, but in all my years wading about in rivers and streams, I rarely see much abundance of green. Obviously, I do see a lot of plants, but nothing like the images they show, or the aquariums we keep


hey i saw that on amazon too. something around £4 mark right. i wanted it but i had to spend £20 or more so i got it from eBay in stead. wicked pictures and i would love to do there job go out looking for new plants


----------



## Konrad Michalski (14 Aug 2016)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see it planted


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Aug 2016)

thanks ukaps for sharing on facebook


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Aug 2016)

come on andy murray!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Aug 2016)

start adding some water in so the wood can start soaking up. its going to be a long one before plants can go in. im going to fill it up slowly and water change everyday to get rid of the tan tea colour. 

cheers
ryan


----------



## Manisha (21 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> thanks buddy hahha  how you know next update would be next Tuesday???
> 
> not sure when is the next one need to order plants first and spend whole day planting



Haha, apologies. .. no pressure or anything ☺ I think perhaps you mentioned earlier that you were updating on a Tuesday before... Updates anytime are exciting! You've got great patience to slowly fill your tank & change every day, I know I wouldn't have the patience!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Aug 2016)

you gotta have patience lol its not cool when you see all you hardwork floating. manzi wood soak up really quick to be honest loads of crack and holes


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Sep 2016)

heyyy

update time. it's been awhile so so busy this days not enough time in the day. need extra few hours everyday for aquascaping lol

the moment i filled the tank up to soak up the wood i keep bumping into problems. first my tank was overloaded with mosquito lava  i think it the hot weather. i spent hours nettting them tiny wigglers out and then found out my tank wasn't level. couldn't do anything by my self. tank is too heavy after hardscape was in. i manage to sort that out after and then i notice the stand had bowled abit in the left middle so i didn't want to risk it so i added some supporter.

other than that i got the tank planted last night. still need more plants. its funny i always buy too many for smaller tank but this time not enough. 

will upload pictures later after work. thanks for watching


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Sep 2016)

Sounds like you've had a bit of a mare... Good to get it sorted now tho' rather than later


----------



## Nelson (1 Sep 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> then i notice the stand had bowled abit in the left middle so i didn't want to risk it so i added some supporter.


Doesn't sound right for a new stand.I'd be worried .

Looking forward to the pics .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Sep 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Sounds like you've had a bit of a mare... Good to get it sorted now tho' rather than later


thank tim im so glad its all planted now i can move on. lets hope no melting


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Sep 2016)

Nelson said:


> Doesn't sound right for a new stand.I'd be worried .
> 
> Looking forward to the pics .


i found out that it look like it was bowling alot but its very small to be honest. normally a 4ft stand should have two side supporter but mine only has 1


----------



## alto (1 Sep 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> will upload pictures later after work.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (2 Sep 2016)

got home last night to tie some moss before uploading pictures but i got carry away haha never mind. definitely do it tonight. here a quick phone picture


----------



## Ryan Thang To (2 Sep 2016)

thanks glen


----------



## Ryan Thang To (2 Sep 2016)

quick update. I change some of the wood other than that its still the same.
slowly filling up the tank everyday to soak the wood. manzi wood soak up really easy within a week. stand is all sorted now but it doesn't look a cool as before but its safe now 
most of the plants are from vitro plants and plants I grown my self. also a big thanks to neil for lots of stem plants. cheers buddy
hopefully i won't see no melting. co2 is on high for week and then turn down slowly. still adding more plant on the go need to get MORE Bucephalandra they are my favourite plant 

that it for now. will make another update on day 7

cheers
ryan


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
Day 1. 31/8/16


----------



## Nelson (2 Sep 2016)

Looking great .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (2 Sep 2016)

Day 3 water change


----------



## tim (3 Sep 2016)

Superb scape Ryan, this will be a stunner grown in, top job mate


----------



## Manisha (3 Sep 2016)

Looking really good ! The photo following the plugs is horrifying!!! Glad you were able to fix  - not what you want to hear, but your 'wrigglers' are/were sorta cute (sorry). Your buce sp. are lovely - it's great that they are becoming more popular in the hobby!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Sep 2016)

tim said:


> Superb scape Ryan, this will be a stunner grown in, top job mate


thanks tim. i cant wait. i might have to go on hoilday for a month and im worried about water changes. if some is free please help


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Sep 2016)

Manisha said:


> Looking really good ! The photo following the plugs is horrifying!!! Glad you were able to fix  - not what you want to hear, but your 'wrigglers' are/were sorta cute (sorry). Your buce sp. are lovely - it's great that they are becoming more popular in the hobby!


tell me about it lol i was shock i thought the cabinet design would wired but at lease it wasn't nothing serious. glad you like it i will upload more pictures soon


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Sep 2016)

Looking good Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Sep 2016)

glad you like it 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Sep 2016)

yesterday was day 7 and water change. so far so good only plant that has melt is the star grass but I can already see new growth.
what new so far....i tie some weeping moss fissden and mini pella also I got some moss ball tie on to the wood. never had moss ball before 
and more Anubis too love it

I thought I try by attaching some monte carlo at the surface and hopefully it can grow half emerse lets see how it goes.
now the hard but what fish should I add. I was at destination aquatics and saw some stunning red melons discus around about 5 to 5 1/2 inchs amazing colours. not sure how many to buy but I think 5 will do or 7 but they got to be smaller. I waiting for a quote on 50 amanos and little fish I decide later

what do you guys think about fish?
















im waiting for some glass cup pot but for now it can go in to my ehiem skimmer hahah


----------



## Nelson (7 Sep 2016)

Coming along great .
Looks more like Hemianthus micranthemoides on the wood,to me.
100 Trigonostigma Espei
20 Trichopsis pumila


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Sep 2016)

thank neil. its definitely monte carlo 
and fish wise i definitely like Rasbora. they do jump alot well the last lot i had did


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Sep 2016)

oh i see what you mean with the monte carlo. is in the emersed form that why


----------



## Nelson (7 Sep 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> thank neil. its definitely monte carlo


Oops,I meant Micranthemum umbrosum.Though I can see it's Monte Carlo now .


----------



## AnhBui (8 Sep 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> I thought I try by attaching some monte carlo at the surface and hopefully it can grow half emerse lets see how it goes.
> now the hard but what fish should I add. I was at destination aquatics and saw some stunning red melons discus around about 5 to 5 1/2 inchs amazing colours. not sure how many to buy but I think 5 will do or 7 but they got to be smaller. I waiting for a quote on 50 amanos and little fish I decide later
> 
> what do you guys think about fish?



If I were you I would not choose Discuss for this tank. Discuss needs open spaces, are pretty shy fish. You got plenty of wood in your tank, the fish may hurt itself when it is panic or stress.

I would say get less fish in this tank and a go for 50 Sawbwa resplendens


----------



## CooKieS (8 Sep 2016)

Plantation and woods are nice but your scape looks too symetrical to me. 

Fishes: big school of simulans should compliments all that green very well.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

I'm not specialist in Discus, but I'd not put it to the aquascape. Your scape would be great with angels, but not  extremely very big size (no altums). And of course any sort of smaller shoaling fish.
Please forgive me a link to another resource this is just illustration of possibility: http://aquascape-promotion.com/galereja-akvaskeipinga-72 (that tank has similar size to your).


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Sep 2016)

I'd go for a variety of _Hyphessobrycon_ species. I think several groups of different species will look great in your scape

P.S like the moss balls attached to the wood


----------



## Glen Williams (8 Sep 2016)

The Amano quote.  It will be between us  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Sep 2016)

AnhBui said:


> If I were you I would not choose Discuss for this tank. Discuss needs open spaces, are pretty shy fish. You got plenty of wood in your tank, the fish may hurt itself when it is panic or stress.
> 
> I would say get less fish in this tank and a go for 50 Sawbwa resplendens


hello buddy. how you doing?
i been thinking and yes disus are very nice but that wishfull thinking  i agree they are to large for this layout. might stick to chocolate gourami


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Sep 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Plantation and woods are nice but your scape looks too symetrical to me.
> 
> Fishes: big school of simulans should compliments all that green very well.


hi
yes i know what you mean. i notice that when i was setting it up. i like what i done with it even doe it not as natural but like i said in the past its nothing special only for my liking. im hoping to keep it up for 2 years so once plants fill out its going to look super. im going add some house plants to the side and maybe at the back.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I'm not specialist in Discus, but I'd not put it to the aquascape. Your scape would be great with angels, but not  extremely very big size (no altums). And of course any sort of smaller shoaling fish.
> Please forgive me a link to another resource this is just illustration of possibility: http://aquascape-promotion.com/galereja-akvaskeipinga-72 (that tank has similar size to your).


i was talking to glen about angels. he got some super nice ones. real expensive  as much as discus would cost but im going have alot of shrimp. they are the key to have no algae 
angel are amazing too. got to think about it

i check out the link too cheers


----------



## Ryan Thang To (8 Sep 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> I'd go for a variety of _Hyphessobrycon_ species. I think several groups of different species will look great in your scape
> 
> P.S like the moss balls attached to the wood


thanks tim. fish are hard to get depends on the supplier. might have to put in a special orders in  glad you like the moss. i never had them before. its been a couple of days now and the moss is still wet which is good. let see how it goes. we need to all meet up again


----------



## AnhBui (8 Sep 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> hello buddy. how you doing?
> i been thinking and yes disus are very nice but that wishfull thinking  i agree they are to large for this layout. might stick to chocolate gourami


I am doing well, thanks. Got pretty lazy after holiday


----------



## Manisha (8 Sep 2016)

Hi Ryan lovely update photos! For your big tank -I think it would be nice to keep fish you could otherwise not keep in a smaller tank - I found this on the ukaps FB gallery (& held my interest because I have angels in mine)http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/end-of-summer-300l-planted.34548/ there are beautiful babies in it! If you want shrimp & Angels - my lfs have amano shrimp from Sharnbrook Shrimp which are particularly big & haven't attracted my Angels as I got them as juveniles. Although they are not yet fully mature so the dynamics of the tank may change...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Sep 2016)

Hi Ryan, Stunning Scape and planting  The style reminds me of your UKAPS Aquascaping Experience 2016 Scape.

Great to see your work in PFK mate


----------



## alto (25 Sep 2016)

Longterm it will be the shrimp or the angels ... it's a very rare angel that does not eventually decide to taste a shrimp & then it's done ...

Some shrimp might survive, but they'll be in deep hiding & not doing much as tank crew

If tank is very densely planted before angels are introduced, shrimp will last much longer (& even breed in numbers) - you'll see them after the angels have left the building  

Photo Update???


----------



## Nelson (2 Oct 2016)

Got to see this today with Roy .
Wow .
Maybe Ryan will update with some pics soon .


----------



## Manisha (3 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> Got to see this today with Roy .
> Wow .
> Maybe Ryan will update with some pics soon .



Lucky you ☺ I'm sure it is stunning! Looking forward to photos whenever Ryan has time to update ☺


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Oct 2016)

Hi Ryan, Nice to catch up with you Glen and Neil again

Your Scape is a stunner in the real mate Hope the shrimp and fish have settled in


----------



## tomh (11 Oct 2016)

Hi Ryan,

Looks very inspiring, where did you get than much manzanita wood from? I am trying to find a large amount for my new tank when it arrives.

thanks


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Oct 2016)

*hello everyone

wow its has been over 5 week since my last up date. I been so so busy with work lately and other bits and bobs in the way. 
now lets talk about the tank. so far the tank looking great im really happy the plants mass they are growing super fast and healthy. hc is spreading nicely too. I wanted to try some different with my lucky bamboo plants which i already had and a lily house plant I got from dobbies to add some funky look to it. turn out not too bad I like it *

Week 2

















Week 4

*I went to Spain on a family holiday for a week and before I went I done my normally water change and check everything before I left. hoping when I get back I would see a nice lush green tank but instead I got this algae farm which to be honest it look really bad in the pictures but I soon sorted it out. big large water change, bring out the tooth brush and trim trim and trim  not funny when I first got home though.
most stem plants was covered and hc was badly affected I had to cut away large area of it. other plants was doing ok
the reason why it got mess up so fast was the water evaporate so much the water line was below my outlet pipes which cause the co2 to degas straight away cause I inject my co2 straight in to my filter. I should of know and tell a family member to top it up but now I know never going to happen again*

















Week 6

*I met up some friend at my local fish store and pick up 30 amanos otto Siamese Algae and I also added some Siamese Algae. they did a really job keeping the wood clean
so far so good. plants are bouncing back and stem are growing super fast again. hc is recovering a lot better than I thought. I be going on holiday again for 2 weeks but this time I got my cousin looking after the tank for me. he will be feeding the fish and topping up the water for me. let see what happen this time *

*cool so I will update you guys after the holiday * 
*shout out to roy and neil we need to meet up again soon*

*cheers
ryan*



















tank picture taken today 13/10/2016


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Oct 2016)

tomh said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Looks very inspiring, where did you get than much manzanita wood from? I am trying to find a large amount for my new tank when it arrives.
> 
> thanks


hey I got from a ukaps member. I was lucky to find it I think it was from tom barr


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Lucky you ☺ I'm sure it is stunning! Looking forward to photos whenever Ryan has time to update ☺


here you go mate. sorry for taking so long


----------



## Courtneybst (13 Oct 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> here you go mate. sorry for taking so long



Was there meant to be a photo there?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Oct 2016)

Courtneybst said:


> Was there meant to be a photo there?


nope. just letting him know to check out the latest update I posted


----------



## Manisha (14 Oct 2016)

alto said:


> Longterm it will be the shrimp or the angels ... it's a very rare angel that does not eventually decide to taste a shrimp & then it's done ...
> 
> Some shrimp might survive, but they'll be in deep hiding & not doing much as tank crew
> 
> ...



Is this likely to be the case with amano shrimp too?  I only ask as you mentioned breeding & this wouldn't apply to them in our tanks. My angels don't seem to like their antenna... (sorry to derail Ryan!)



Ryan Thang To said:


> here you go mate. sorry for taking so long


No worries, well worth the wait ☺ You got your algae under control really quickly & super crystal water - really stunning ☺(& I'm a 'her' btw )


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2016)

Not sure but amanos are alot bigger than any other shrimp so angels might not bother them at all

About the tank im glad you like it. Yeah algae is a pain but over the years i learn alot. Hoping to add some more Bruces they are so colourfull 

 my bad nice to see a lady in the hobby too many dudes


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Oct 2016)

Looking great Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2016)

Thanks tim


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Nov 2016)

Im back
update and picture coming soon


----------



## Kannu (8 Jul 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Im back
> update and picture coming soon


Btw, how much did all this cost you Ryan?


----------



## HenrySheehan (9 Jul 2017)

Any updates? Great looking tank.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Jul 2017)

Thanks guys. Im hoping i get some time next week. I been lazy but i always take pictures. Will do it soon i promise.

@Kannu i will add everthing up and let you know. Well over 2k i know for sure


----------



## Harry H (3 Sep 2018)

Any updates? Is this scape still going? Would love to see the matured scape.


----------



## H.Alves (13 Dec 2018)

Hi Ryan. I have the same tank but due to cabinet constrains I will only be able to use a single filter. I am on the fence between Eheim 350 or 600 or go overboard with an Fluval fx4. Since you have 2 of them, Do you think the 350 would be on the short side? And the 600 alone? My concerns with the Eheim is that the flow rate is not very high for a 120cm tank when using a single filter.


----------



## goldscapes (13 Dec 2018)

H.Alves said:


> Hi Ryan. I have the same tank but due to cabinet constrains I will only be able to use a single filter. I am on the fence between Eheim 350 or 600 or go overboard with an Fluval fx4. Since you have 2 of them, Do you think the 350 would be on the short side? And the 600 alone? My concerns with the Eheim is that the flow rate is not very high for a 120cm tank when using a single filter.



Not sure which Eheim you mean but I run a Eheim eXperience 250t on a 54L tank and it’s only just enough flow for plants. It’s the right amount for the livestock though. The 120p is over 200L so if you go by the 10x tank volume per hour that is advocated by most here for a mid-high tech planted tank then the FX4 is nearer the flow rate you’ll need. There are benefits in running two smaller filters on a large tank e.g. if one fails (unlikely) you have a second back up.
You can always get away with less than 10x but it involves a lot of factors: how much hardscape, how it’s laid out, lots of stems versus lots of Anubias etc.
Remember reducing flow is easy, increasing flow requires buying another filter


----------



## H.Alves (13 Dec 2018)

Sorry my bad, I was meaning the Eheim Pro4+ 350/600 vs fluval fx4. I think indeed the pro4+ 600 is only 1250l/h for a 219L tank. The problem with Fx4 is that is noisier, bulkier, less economical and specially can't easily be combined with lily pipes (1´´ hose) but I do like a lot the idea of the drain valve. I agree, ideally there would be two but I can't at the moment.


----------



## goldscapes (13 Dec 2018)

I suggest you start a new thread to get a more focussed response to your question.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (14 Dec 2018)

Lovely tank like your layout!!


----------

